# Potential buy- 8 year old, Paso Fino Mare *easy confo critique please*



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I rode this sweet paso fino mare this morning. She is not pure paso but has the natural paso gait, owner says sire was pure paso but that she may have some Appaloosa because she has a few light white spots. (I'm not sold on this but whatever).

She has not really been worked with for about a year and a half but she's in decent condition (feet need a trim real bad). Sweet disposition, a little barn sour but I don't think she left the farm for a ride in months so that is to be expected. Ride really smooth and calm, but I can tell may be a little stubborn.

So, does anything about her conformation really stand out? Just looking for traits that may have really bad long term effects, she doesn't have to be perfect for my needs. Lighting wasn't great and I know she's not perfectly square but thanks for the feedback. I've learned a lot from reading all of these critiques so I appreciate it! 

Using her as a pure pleasure horse, town riding, trails, beach- nothing fancy.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

With tack & other views


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Couldn't edit for some reason and wanted to mention that I do see a bit of a hunters bump...does anyone else? How concerned do I need to be about this? Thx!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

She could use some better care. Her feet are way long and she looks thin on her top line. I would ride her a few times and one main concern would be how smooth she is. I would also be concerned about being barn sour and I would ride him away and see how bad he reacts before purchasing.. I can take my horse out that hasn't been ridden in 5 years and he would not be barn sour. She has a cute face and nice legs. I think part of her rump looks funny because she is thin.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A hunter's bump really isn't anything to worry about. Lots of horses have them and still compete up to the upper levels of their discipline. I'm thinking, just from looking at the pictures, that the appearance of it will likely diminish as she builds topline. She's pretty weak in that area right now with not much muscle mass. But, with a year basically off, that's to be expected.

She appears to toe out a little bit on the front. Other than that, needing her feet done desperately, and needing some muscle, she looks like a pretty nice little horse.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

She looks a bit post legged, with upright pasterns (though the pasterns should be better with a good trim). Overall, I am not pleased with her condition, as she has next to no muscle tone. The hunters bump isn't too severe, but I would have a vet check it out. She also appears to be toeing out on her front left, unless she is just standing funny. She has a Short back (not really a fault, just makes saddle fitting hard, but I like a good, short back myself). What worries me is how narrow she is through the chest. She is a bit over at the knee, as well. Not built for performance, but should be a good trail horse. But then again, I am no expert. Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm the worlds worst at confo, but her pasterns look fine to me, not to upright at all, and will look even better with a decent trim. I also don't think she is narrow through the chest, looks OK to me, not a bull dog, but then I don't think the breed is called for to be built like a bull dog?

Maybe a slight hunters bump, but I have to ask Chicken why you would have a vet check it out? As smrobs says lots of horses have them. This could be a little diamond in the rough, depending on gait and temperament, because I think she will look great once she has a little more weight and most of all some muscle tone.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

At golden horse
The reason I recommended that a vet check it, is because hunters bumps can cause the horse to be prone to hip dislocation and back pain, and its best to have the vet check it during the PPE. I should know, my own dear boy has one  all in all, she is a nice little horse. And I am aware of how paso finos should be conformed, we had a brood mare out of Spanish foundation lines.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks all for your input- I agree about conditioning- she needs it. The owner admitted it too- she is his grandsons horse that he kind of dumped on him, thats why hes selling her. The positive thing is that I think for having not the best care or nutrition for 1- 1 1/2 years she's held up well and could look great with good care. And should be an easy keeper. 

I would def have a vet check her out before purchase and point out the potential jumpers bump- her hip bones seemed to poke out a lot to me too (cant see in the pics that well) but maybe with more muscle that would diminish.

Forgot to mention she is about 14.2 hands which I though was a nice size- I'm only 5' so I don't need a huge horse, but I've been looking at some pasos that are in the 13h range and soooo small! Her chest actually seemed average for the pasos I've seen around here. Her ride was really nice, smooth natural gait- not the VERY best I've ever ridden but for the price, very good.

I'm going to ask him if I can take a week or two to ride her and test her out- if he gets her feet done. I'll try to get a few better pics in the next few days.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> She could use some better care. Her feet are way long and she looks thin on her top line. I would ride her a few times and one main concern would be how smooth she is. I would also be concerned about being barn sour and I would ride him away and see how bad he reacts before purchasing.. I can take my horse out that hasn't been ridden in 5 years and he would not be barn sour. She has a cute face and nice legs. I think part of her rump looks funny because she is thin.


 True barn sour may have been too harsh of a term. She needed a extra kick or to to get away from the farm while her buddies were neighing at her, and she rode with a little more zest on the way back but I don't foresee too bad of a problem...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Not going to say anything about conformation because I'm not good at spotting the not so obvious, but I just had to say....she looks like a sweetie, very soft, kind eye.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks jcngrace- when I sent her pic to my stepmom (a horse person) that's what she said too


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not saying she is or she isn't pure Paso, but the white 'spots' are EXTREMELY common in red based horses of all breeds, as are random white hairs and have absolutely nothing to do with Appy genetics. The full reason they form is not fully known, though can be caused by sabino, but likely other genes as well. Many purebred horses get them and they come and go from season to season - some years more and some years less. Most common in chestnuts, but also seen in bays fairly frequently.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Tryst said:


> I'm not saying she is or she isn't pure Paso, but the white 'spots' are EXTREMELY common in red based horses of all breeds, as are random white hairs and have absolutely nothing to do with Appy genetics. The full reason they form is not fully known, though can be caused by sabino, but likely other genes as well. Many purebred horses get them and they come and go from season to season - some years more and some years less. Most common in chestnuts, but also seen in bays fairly frequently.


 I think you hit the nail on the head tryst- the owner likes to refer to her as 'the Appaloosa' but I don't really see anything that remotely points to Appy- who knows!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

She looks full paso to me.


----------

